# Viper 5901- out of range problem



## Leissa (May 9, 2012)

I have a Viper 5901 system in my 2006 Pathfinder. I had the system installed in 2009. Intermittently I'll have a problem where the 2-way remote will say its out of range even when I'm standing right next to the car. I can't unlock my car or disarm my alarm. When this happens, the 1-way remote doesn't work either. This has happened on and off since I had the alarm installed and every time I take it back to the installer, they say nothing is wrong. What can I do to fix this problem?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Out of range does not, to me, mean that you are to far away. You made are to close. Just a thought.

BG


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

where did they put the antenna?


----------



## Leissa (May 9, 2012)

Basementgeek-- I've tried pressing the remote from a distance and up close. Neither works.

lcurle-- It's between my windshield and rear view mirror.


----------

